# Freud insert router bits



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I've looked at these in the catalogs but haven't known anyone who used one. Excellent review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very interesting and informative review on something I would normally have ignored.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. I have never seen these. I need to get out more.
They seem like a really good idea. Like you mention, this is the way jointers and planers are moving.

I notice that you only show flush cut or at least bearing guided versions. Are their plunge version also?

Thanks Gene,
Steve


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's a good review !! : )
Thanks for all of the info !


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Always nice to have the views of someone who knows their way around tools, 
Pete


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@SPalm - Yes, any of the bits using the 12mm (1/2") insert will plunge. In the case of the bottom bearing bit shown you would need to grind off the bearing seat. Of course you are limited on the depth. I don't have a longer version and am not sure if one exists. The 30mm straight bit without bearing that I have has a blunt end and can't be worked this way though if you have a green stone for your grinder it could be easily modified to end cut.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for this great review Gene ,very informative. These bit's are totally new to me.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice review Gene. I'll have to look at these. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

what are the blades made out of? carbide? hss?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@Ben Langdon - These are, as mentioned, available in two grades of carbide. Steel would be nice as it can be even keener but either grade would do for casual work.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow Gene, that is really cool. Basically making the router into a lower powered shaper. The knives on the Freud link come up as $3.80 for a 10 pack!! That makes a very affordable option compared to having to repurchase entire bit and shank. How would you compare this to the new Freud quadra cut bits. From what I read they have a bi directional shear that leaves the wood very smooth.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Reading *chopnhack*'s comment reminded me of the Easy Wood Tools which use the same idea of employing carbide tips, but in turning tools rather than router bits.

The cutting action then becomes what might be normally be called 'scraping', but - according to the designers - because of the precision cutting angles on the tips, very efficient and deep cuts can be made, and good finishes obtained.

The great advantage is that the tool remains flat on the lathe toolrest - no bevel has to be 'found' and adjusted for cutting - the tool can just be fed straight at the workpiece, making it easier for people with poor grips, or beginners.

Some members of my turning club were a little sceptical, but if one has spent years learning how to use a variety of bevelled chisels, it would be understandable if they felt that this method was 'too easy'.

Again, the initial cost is high.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the top of the line cnc and router insert bits:
http://www.toolstoday.com/c-211-cnc-router-bits-and-insert-bits.aspx


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review! Well done and congrats. I will look into getting these now. Thx.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

@ Roger

CNC Router Bits and Insert Bits
CNC and Insert Tooling

Long Lasting CNC Tools Provide Superior Smooth Quality Cuts EVERY TIME.

We chose Amana Tool® industrial quality CNC & Insert Bits for their reputation as leaders in manufacturing high-quality wood cutting tools.

Features include:

Extended tool life
Cost-effective solution compared to replacing brazed router bits.

Knives can be re-sharpened multiple times without affecting the
original profile. *

I wonder how they can make that statement? Sharpening means to abrade away a surface and usually reduces how much metal is left behind. They have no way of knowing how the knife is going to be sharpened. Anyone agree that this is an ad or is there something to it that I am missing?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

chopnhack:

I think that statement is from Toolstoday.
I can only attest to the fact that the "In Groove" system is great for engraving, signage and grooving.
I have quite a few Amana router bits and as far as I am concerned they are the top of the line and very durable. Whiteside, Freud and Milwaukee are fine bits too, but not as good as Amana. JMO

I don't believe you are missing anything but perhaps overlooking claims and suggestions that are part of all things subject to advertising - a tad shorter than the truth.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

True, I will check out Amana's site, seemed too good to be true. I guess it really doesn't matter, for the basic cutter at 38 cents a piece, a 10 pack may last the average woodworker nearly a decade!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Great review, thanks Gene. It's always nice to have this kind of info before laying out the bucks for something
new. Your efforts are truely appreciated.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Great review . I have 2 from amana and love em. The have great sales all the time at tools today. I use mlcs for my basic bits.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for a good review.
these bits are also new to me, so I must look closer at this and make the investment if I can get it over here.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That was a super review Gene, and demonstrates advances advances in bit designs where the cutters are replacable, just like the popular planer knives. It's the way of the future.
To be truthful, this is the first time I have seen the Freud offerings, but they look about the same as other manufacturers have already in the market.

These are the inserts that I have found excellent.


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

Great review, I need to re-visit the Freud website.


----------

